# 2nd Best feeling. First Fatties on new Smoker



## Kamphiker (Jan 21, 2018)

Oh So Good !
Simple Stuffings of Onions, Yellow Sweet Peppers, Mushrooms, Mozzarella, Mild Cheddar Cheese.

My own magic dust which has it's base of Goya Adobo plus a little of this & a little of that to taste.  Brown Sugar to sweeten the deal.

Need More Bacon next time.   1 package per Fatty and didn't realize there were only 12 oz until it was to late.

2-3/4 hours @ 240° F.  used Apple & Hickory chunks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2018)

Great looking fatties on your first try!
Especially with a new smoker!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 21, 2018)

Nice looking fatty. I'm betting it won't be your last.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 21, 2018)

Darn.. hope mine turn out that good when I try this. Very nice!

Point!


----------



## Fade2Blacc (Jan 21, 2018)

Nice fatty, looks good


----------



## Phil Chart (Jan 22, 2018)

Very nice you will be hooked now. I did my first one a couple weeks ago and just made a couple more yesterday


----------



## sauced (Jan 23, 2018)

Nice looking fatty.....now you are hooked!!!


----------

